# Rough Road Ahead



## Viking48

Some of you may have noticed that I haven't turned anything in a while and I may have made references to not feeling good but for several months I have been short winded and tire easily. 10 -15 minutes in the shop was about all I wanted. I just got home from the Oncologist and found that I have Stage 4 Colon Cancer which has spread to the liver. I'll start Chemo Monday and I'm not sure how that will affect me but there may be days I don't check in and I doubt I'll do much turning so if you don't hear from me it's not that I don't still love you. Last time I was bald was in '69 when I went to Ft. Knox and I looked like Mr. Clean. My physique has changed somewhat since then so I guess I'll look like Humpty Dumpty now.







Hopefully, we can make some more lunches a short way down the road and in the meantime if anyone needs any Mesquite or Hackberry let me know - still have plenty. I'm on a ton of prayer lists but the more the better so all prayers are appreciated. Take care.

Tom.........


----------



## Mrschasintail

Prayers sent to you!!!


----------



## trodery

Sorry to hear of your troubles Tom, we will definately put you on our prayer list!

In the meantime, if you need anything just let us know!

Good luck to you amigo!

And by the way.....BALD IS BEAUTIFUL! God only created a few perfect heads.... the rest of them he put hair on!


----------



## Triad_Marine

definately on my prayer list ...sorry to here you have such tough trials =(


----------



## Brew

Sorry to hear this Tom. Hope all goes well with the treatments.


----------



## Texas T

Prayers on the way up.


----------



## Bobby

Prayers said and you know what I told you the other day. If you need anything let us know.


----------



## State_Vet

Prayers sent


----------



## Texas1960

Prayer Candle lit


----------



## 3192

Tom....sure hate to hear this news. Please keep us posted and be sure to let us know if you need anything done on your side. Prayers headed your way. jim


----------



## let's talk fishin

Sorry to hear this Tom. prayers sent


----------



## bill

I'll keep them going up.


----------



## Tortuga

Dang, Tom...so sorry to hear about your problemo.. You'll be getting all my family's prayers..and hope the chemo does it's job...

Holler if any of us can help.. We're all ready....the other jim


----------



## Slip

Prayers on the way. Remember, God is a healing God. Keep up the faith.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Prayers*

Prayers sent.


----------



## Flat Fish

Tom, you're on my prayer list. Let us know how and when we can help.


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

Keep all of us informed . Some of us have had Cancer
& we know the thoughts, feelings,etc......

A Prayer list - sounds good .

You know, make sure you have your ticket to Heaven
Tom .

Father in your son's name- Jesus- we ask that you
lead & take care of Tom. Amen

At one Time- M.D. Anderson Cancer Hospital had a
study using " Celebrex " to fight cancer. M.D. Anderson
Doctors were able to treat Cancer patients using
Celebrex - It prevented the cancer tumor from recd.
the blood supply.

Along came the Civil Action with Vioxx (sister drug of
Celebrex) and M.D. Anderson stopped the Celebrex
study. Even though it was an established cancer
fighter.

Celebrex is still available - I take it for aches and pains.
jrw


----------



## Robert A.

My prayers are with you and yours MATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tpool

Prayers sent.....

T-BONE


----------



## Reel Time

Viking48, sorry to hear the news about the colon cancer. Prayers are on the way for you. Just a thought, I am not sure what chemo treatments are planned for you but most of the treatments for colon cancer do *not* make you lose your hair. You may have cold sensitivity on your hands and feet so you may have to wear gloves. I pray that you tolerate the treatments well. God bless you in the days ahead. 
RT


----------



## salth2o

PRAYERS SENT!


----------



## Viking48

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers. With God's help and your support I'm gonna lick this thing.


----------



## Hooked

Prayers on the way Tom. As others have said, let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## EndTuition

Tom, you got my PM the other day but just to be sure you know.

You just pick the day you want to do lunch and we will be there. If that don't work pick a menu and maybe we can deliver.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Prayer made.


----------



## beer catcher

Keep your head up man. Cancer has stuck my mother twice in about 10 years so I kinda know what you and your family are going through. Stay strong and positive. Prayers sent.


----------



## biggreen

Thoughts will be with you. If you need anything you know I'm just around the corner. 
Take care, biggreen


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Prayers sent amigo and will continue sending them! You can beat this!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ron R.

Tom, sorry to hear about your recent news. My dad has the big C.......bone cancer. What keeps my dad going is his great attitude. When I ask him how he is doing, he always says he is doing great. If he believes it, who am I to say otherwise?

I will keep you in my prayers brother. God bless you.


----------



## bear hide

That is the saddest thing that I have heard. I'll tell God. He can help.


----------



## madhatter1256

Prayers sent .


----------



## Randsims

prayers sent


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Prayers sent. A positive attitude is better than any drugs.


----------



## Viking48

Again, thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Busy week - had a PET scan (guess I'm a dog now), more blood work and they installed a port yesterday so they can inject the drugs without hunting for a vein. Start Chemo Monday so we'll see how that goes. Hopefully, the effects will be minimal but more importantly I pray they work. Time will tell. Thanks again and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Texas T

Our dentist got the same diagnosis three years ago, while his wife was pregnant. What a shocker for them. I'm glad to say that he is still winning and working and his hair has grown back. Oh yeah they had a darling little girl too but I wouldn't suggest that for you now, Tom.


----------



## fishtale

I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Julsbfishin

Chills ran through my body reading your post. That is a hard read to swallow. All the prayers in each day is sent "Above" for YOU!!!


----------



## garybryan

Praying for a miracle for ya.


----------



## Viking48

Texas T said:


> Our dentist got the same diagnosis three years ago, while his wife was pregnant. What a shocker for them. I'm glad to say that he is still winning and working and his hair has grown back. Oh yeah they had a darling little girl too but I wouldn't suggest that for you now, Tom.


Hey - if that helps I'll try anything.







Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers. Got the port installed Friday and start Chemo tomorrow so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Texas T

Viking48 said:


> Hey - if that helps I'll try anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers. Got the port installed Friday and start Chemo tomorrow so we'll see how it goes.


 If y'all did have a girl you would lose your hair for sure, by yanking it out by the roots. LOL


----------



## Viking48

Finished my first Chemo today and feel fine other than having to haul this bag around for a couple of days. Did get a little scare though - the Oncologist came into the chemo room and asked my wife and I to come down to a private room for a discussion. When we got there he said he wanted to talk to us about something but didn't want to do it in front of the others taking Chemo and then stepped out of the room saying he would be right back. Trust me, that didn't give us the warm fuzzies. When he came back in he told us that the PET scan (and I'm going to get a little personal here) showed the source tumor to be just inside the rectum and he wanted to examine it. He was kind of excited to find it and it is very small so he said this makes the prognosis look much better which was good news indeed. Other than the liver nothing showed up anywhere else in the body. It also proves that in spite of what some of you might think, I'm not a perfect a##hole.







Keep the prayers flowing - it's looking better all the time. Take care.


----------



## Tortuga

Sounds mighty like it could be good news, Tom.. At least it aint robbed you of your sense of humor...LOL...

Excuse me...but I'm still gonna go right on praying and rooting for ya..

I BELIEVE in miracles.....seen too many of them over the last hunnert years....:shamrock:


----------



## essayons75

Maybe you should see "Donald R. Butts"

http://www.healthgrades.com/directo...es/dr-md-reports/Donald-Butts-MD-00DC20BB.cfm

(Colon/rectal - no kidding) in the Houston Medical Center. J/K sounds like you have the best taking care of you.

Prayers brotha!

Also, with the chemo, talk to the nurses and tell them about any nausia and pain before and after chemo. They will help you feel better. Nurses are you key to comfortable while in chemo.


----------



## Viking48

Jim - please keep right on praying - I think it's working and I hope my sense of humor (warped though it may be) is the last thing to go - and I hope I don't offend anyone with it. 

Looks like I need to change doctors - talk about specialized. Reminds me of a friend my mother had many years ago - Fannie Wyper who later married Archie Butts and of course became Fannie Wyper Butts.


----------



## EndTuition

Tom, Nobody is saying you wern't a perect ***** before all this!








Praying you return to one soon.

Lunch ?


----------



## Viking48

EndTuition said:


> Tom, Nobody is saying you wern't a perect ***** before all this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying you return to one soon.
> 
> Lunch ?


I plan to get there real quick.







Getting ready to go dump this pump and Chemo and still feel fine so I should be good for lunch most anytime. Let me know when it's convenient.


----------



## EndTuition

Viking48 said:


> I plan to get there real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go dump this pump and Chemo and still feel fine so I should be good for lunch most anytime. Let me know when it's convenient.


Don't have your cell #
Today works for me, how about you ?

713 962 2283

Richard


----------



## Viking48

Sorry Richard - I was late getting on today. How about next week - other than Monday. 281-450-2018


----------

